# Kawaii/Cute/Pink Towns?



## KiwiCrossxing (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello! I'm looking for ideas for my town, and I'd like it to be kawaii/pink/cute. You know. If you know of any towns like this (dream towns) please comment the code below. >.< If you have a cute, pink town, I would loooooove to visit you! My FC is 5215-1423-0999. Thank you! OxO

I'm also thinking about what to name my town and mayor (according to this theme.). Any ideas?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 23, 2015)

There are a lot on here.


----------



## Hayley4394 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine is  Its not completely done yet though but it might give you some ideas if you wanna visit!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 23, 2015)

I have three in my sig, and they are really cute. Especially the houses.

My Sunshine town is not in my sig, but the code is 4200-5032-1648.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine will be soon, it's my goal. c:


----------



## LoonieToonies (Mar 23, 2015)

This town is called 'Pink Sea' and is an entirely pink themed town filled with pink hybrids, blossoms, and villagers too! Here's the dream address:

5100-2140-1457


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

LoonieToonies said:


> This town is called 'Pink Sea' and is an entirely pink themed town filled with pink hybrids, blossoms, and villagers too! Here's the dream address:
> 
> 5100-2140-1457



Oml, Jennifer? c:


----------



## Kindra (Mar 24, 2015)

Royall comes to mind! It's absolutely gorgeous and very, _very_ pink. 
6500-3304-9459


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## RainyInVancouver (Apr 15, 2015)

You could check out my town called R-Wood.  You'll find the dream address in my signature.


----------



## peppy villager (Apr 15, 2015)

I have an entirely pink town which is only about 35% done but it still looks really good, I'll post my dream address when I'm
Not on my phone.

edit: the da is 5700-5359-8207. if you visit PLEASE tell me what you think


----------

